# Saawariya on Blu Ray!!!!!



## upendra_gp (Jan 3, 2008)

Read the full news here
*www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=791

Well if anyone's interested get it! It is may be the first hindi film to be released on Blu Ray!


----------



## fun2sh (Jan 3, 2008)

but its a very suckin movie. i wonder if any1 wil waste their money on such dumbo movie


----------



## xbonez (Jan 3, 2008)

^^very tru


----------



## desiibond (Jan 3, 2008)

Muft mein movie dede toh bhi main is movie ko dobara nahin dekhoonga.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 3, 2008)

I heard the movie has very good songs and audio tracks. So I think blu-ray will help us enjoy better quality music while watching the film than ordinary DVD-DL Video


----------



## desiibond (Jan 3, 2008)

joh enjoyment INOX mein dekhkar bhi nahin aaya, toh Bluray mein kaisay aayegaa. 2-3 songs ke liya poora din kyon barbaat karna chaahte ho?


----------



## Batistabomb (Jan 3, 2008)

fun2sh said:


> but its a very suckin movie. i wonder if any1 wil waste their money on such dumbo movie



+1 , even om shanti om is better than that


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 3, 2008)

This movie rocks...

as he aready told it is an art movie, a dream, afairy tale

its not for common people...

its just for a special class people...

i liked the movie a lot

and I m telling u this guy will become next superstar...look at his acting...awsome...


----------



## iamtheone (Jan 3, 2008)

piyush gupta said:


> This movie rocks...
> 
> as he aready told it is an art movie, a dream, afairy tale
> 
> ...





yea it IS indeed for a special class of ppl (the inmates of banana republic).....
ranveer kapur??the next super star??WHOA....


*after washing mah face and having a disprine*


common man...the guy looks gay.....and he tries to copy hritik roshan every second of his screen tym.....

i wonder whos gonna waste his money on getting even a pirated cd of the movie....leave alone the blue ray version......
and OSO was definately better than sawaria which makes OSO the second worst movie i ever layed my eyes upon


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 3, 2008)

Are they making fun?
Heard its a mega flop.. And now on bluray.. I smell sony here


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 3, 2008)

i cudnt watch this movie for even 20 mins!!!
i got out of the theater  after bearing this crap for even 30 mins!!
this movie deserves a 1.4MB floppy not a blue ray.


----------



## fun2sh (Jan 3, 2008)

jis kisi ko bhi ye movie pasand aaya HE SHOULD GO TO Psychiatrist!!! SERIOUSLY


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 3, 2008)

1.4 mb +1 make


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jan 3, 2008)

it was obvious.....
since sony ent. ltd. was the main production house behind the film...


----------



## shashank_re (Jan 3, 2008)

Iam still repenting for wasting 175 bucks in PVR. Thank God i didnot book a PVR Gold Class Ticket


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jan 3, 2008)

n 1 more thing.....
HEYY BABYY is available on blu-ray too....


----------



## desiibond (Jan 3, 2008)

I wish to see movies like Taare Zameen Par, Chak de on bluray/HD-DVD. Only films like these are priceless.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 3, 2008)

Bad: Blu-Ray
Worse: Saawariya
Worst: Both


----------



## desiibond (Jan 3, 2008)

^^^roflmao


----------



## Batistabomb (Jan 3, 2008)

pathiks said:


> Bad: Blu-Ray
> Worse: Saawariya
> Worst: Both



bluray is worse ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 3, 2008)

Another reason to stay away from Blue Ray Disks.... *Saawariya on Blu Ray*


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 4, 2008)

iamtheone said:


> yea it IS indeed for a special class of ppl (the inmates of banana republic).....
> ranveer kapur??the next super star??WHOA....
> 
> 
> ...


 
Its just a dream, a fiary tale...its not a common movie made in india...

so its very hard for common ppl to accept this movie  

But that doesn't means movie is nothing...   

Any how me out of this discussion


----------



## gurujee (Jan 4, 2008)

i was too thinking high of it when hadnt watched...but after watching, I too say IT SUCKS...and the reason for this is SANJAYA LEELA..he is arrogant and egoist after 'Black'...and in this movie he has shown not any single creativity but just mere adaption of Fyodor Dostoevsky's short story 'WHITE NIGHTS'.... and to my astonishment dropped the very beautiful last scene of the story...

# Ranveer is not copying Hrithik but the great RAJ KAPOOR in all his movemnts,talking style. Just see Raj Kapoor's "ANARI" u will feel it.

# Sanjayleela has copied Raj kapoor's directorial styles too. Even the RK LOGO. and surprisingly has made a set written "RK" as the same style of RK banner....



piyush gupta said:


> Its just a dream, a fiary tale...its not a common movie made in india...
> 
> so its very hard for common ppl to accept this movie
> 
> ...


No offence dude...JUST SEE "CHALIA" the same story


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 4, 2008)

gurujee said:


> # Ranveer is not copying Hrithik but the great RAJ KAPOOR in all his movemnts,talking style. Just see Raj Kapoor's "ANARI" u will feel it.


 
Thats right but it doesnt makes any difference, people become big star by copying dilip kumar and dev anand and sanjeev kumar.



> # Sanjayleela has copied Raj kapoor's directorial styles too. Even the RK LOGO. and surprisingly has made a set written "RK" as the same style of RK banner....


 
Its being picturised in Rk studios infact its first non RK banner film picturised in Rk Studios.




> No offence dude...JUST SEE "CHALIA" the same story


 
Dude chalia is...

The tragic-comic story of Chhalia, a naive, simple-minded young man who comes to the city and witnesses the harsh side of life; and falls in love with a young woman named Shanti, only to find out that she is married but separated from her husband, Kewal, and adopted son, Anwar. He puts all he can in an effort to locate Kewal and re-unite the family


how come this matches with Saawariya

About Saawariya....

First of all after watching saawariya i still have not been able to understand why people did not like it. we should know that it is an art film and it should be looked at in the same way. we say we want different films now but when a director attempts a different film, we absolutely bash it and end up taking out as many flaws as we can. the main two characters off this film are "ranbir and sonam". now where was the city situated, in which era it is happening all this is not important. when we look at a painting, we don't look at where it is sitauted, we look at it's beauty and this exactly what saawariya is, it is a beautiful painting and we should be looking at it's beauty.
You need to have an open mind and appreciation for art films to watch and digest this one. it is true that it's not mass appealing, because it doesn't have the jhatkas and the matkas in it. 

Its all about love and just love... pure love of two souls.....for their beloved


----------



## iamtheone (Jan 4, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Another reason to stay away from Blue Ray Disks.... *Saawariya on Blu Ray*




hehe gud one bro....


the movie should be named "baawariya" instead of "saawariya"


----------



## ico (Jan 4, 2008)

desiibond said:


> I wish to see movies like Taare Zameen Par, Chak de on bluray/HD-DVD. Only films like these are priceless.


Yes, I too wish the same. 
Saawariya wasn't the same as it had been portrayed in the Commercials. It lacked creativity completely.


----------



## upendra_gp (Jan 13, 2008)

for all Om Shanti Om fans here's a good news that it is also coming on blu ray! check out blu-ray.com


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 13, 2008)

Saawariya was the biggest FLOP of the year....
Can't stand the movie even for 5 minutes (Well on second thought I can stand the last 5 minutes which are when they show the Cast-Names etc.)

  I wont watch it even if they give BR disk free... (But I will still take the disk,,, Bhangaar me bechne ke kaam aayegi..hehe )


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jan 17, 2008)

*There IS ALREADY a thread about this* 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67520

also,

" This is the first Hindi film to be produced and released by a Hollywood production company (Columbia TriStar Pictures)"


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 17, 2008)

Why not *Dhoom 2*... Fight / Music / Dance / glamour / every thing is in the movie  good one to be at Blue Ray


----------

